# The New MINI John Cooper Works Clubman



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

MINI USA introduced today the newest addition to its iconic product line, the new 2017 MINI John Cooper Works Clubman. With a motorsport-inspired turbocharged four-cylinder engine and the newest generation ALL4 all-wheel drive system, the new MINI John Cooper Works Clubman brings a new level of high performance to the most practical and versatile MINI model in the lineup.

At the heart of the new MINI John Cooper Works Clubman sits a 2.0-liter MINI TwinPower Turbo Technology engine producing 228 hp, while the ALL4 all-wheel drive system helps deliver 258 lb-ft of torque, the most torque of any John Cooper Works model. In addition to the high performance engine, powered by BMW Group engine technology and architecture, the new MINI John Cooper Works Clubman includes a sports exhaust, refined suspension technology and powerful Brembo brakes.



***8220;Performance and versatility are part of our DNA and our heritage so naturally there has always been a plan in place to bring the John Cooper Works variant to the MINI Clubman model,***8221; said Thomas Felbermair, Vice President MINI of the Americas. ***8220;The addition of the John Cooper Works design and performance enhancements and the new ALL4 all-wheel drive system to the already versatile MINI Clubman model we have once again raised the bar in the premium compact segment.***8221;

The new MINI John Cooper Works Clubman can accelerate from 0 ***8211; 60 mph in six seconds with both the standard 6-speed manual transmission and the optional 8-speed Steptronic sports transmission, while the ALL4 all-wheel drive system can distribute the appropriate power as needed between the front and rear wheels in every situation on the road. A Launch Control function also enables traction-optimized acceleration with maximum dynamic performance from a stopped position.



Speed is not the only defining performance factor. The powerful Brembo sport brake system, which includes 4-piston fixed caliper brakes up front, guarantees consistently high deceleration performance even when exposed to intensive stress on the road and on the race track.

Whether equipped with the standard sports suspension or the optional Dynamic Damper Control, the new MINI John Cooper Works Clubman sits 0.4 inch lower to the ground, giving the vehicle a lower center of gravity and creating a sportier stance and enhanced aerodynamic and handling performance.

MINI***8217;s long history of rally-car racing has always been reflected in the brand***8217;s John Cooper Works performance series, and the new MINI John Cooper Works Clubman further extends that tradition. The latest addition to the Clubman product line offers the most powerful engine ever installed in the brand***8217;s production models, along with the new ALL4 all-wheel drive systrem delivering optimal performance and versatility to the premium compact car segment.



The new MINI John Cooper Works Clubman comes equipped with a number of exclusive features not offered for other Clubman models, in addition to what is listed above, including:

Aerodynamic body kit including enhanced engine and brake cooling
Black 18***8221; JCW Grip Spoke Wheels
John Cooper Works performance sport seats with integrated head rest
John Cooper Works sport suspension
Dual-outlet chrome-tipped sport exhaust
The new MINI John Cooper Works Clubman will go on sale in December 2016 at MINI dealers across the U.S. Pricing for the U.S. market will be announced at a later date.

Check out the teaser film:

https://youtu.be/ZhDqmDlYL6E


----------

